# Dog breeding gone horribly wrong, IMO



## Homer Simpson (May 21, 2004)

I was reading the paper this morning when I saw an article about a new dog breed. When I saw the name I laughed so haard I spit on the paper.

The new breed is a mix of a labrador and a poodle, it's called a labradoodle. I'm not making this up. I cracked up when I saw this. A tough dog like a lab, with the hair of a poodle, I didn't see the tail, but a poor lab with a poofy tail would be a sight to see. Can you imagine being a labradoodle going duck hunting after your owner's wife has died your hair pink, or given you one of those weird poodle haircuts?

What's next? A chihuahua and a beagle- a cheagle.


----------



## Ryan G. (Aug 13, 2004)

Homer Simpson said:


> I was reading the paper this morning when I saw an article about a new dog breed. When I saw the name I laughed so haard I spit on the paper.
> 
> The new breed is a mix of a labrador and a poodle, it's called a labradoodle. I'm not making this up. I cracked up when I saw this. A tough dog like a lab, with the hair of a poodle, I didn't see the tail, but a poor lab with a poofy tail would be a sight to see. Can you imagine being a labradoodle going duck hunting after your owner's wife has died your hair pink, or given you one of those weird poodle haircuts?
> 
> What's next? A chihuahua and a beagle- a cheagle.


This is a seemingly new fad, crossing dogs with poodles. I have heard of quite a few labradoodles. Some more are the chnoodle, a schnauzer-poodle mix; the goldendoodle, a golden retriever-poodle mix; the cockapoo, a cocker spaniel-poodle match; and the yorkipoo, a cross between a Yorkshire terrier and a poodle. People are actually selling these for a couple of grand like they are pure breed.

Some more info
http://msnbc.msn.com/id/4030418/


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Homer Simpson said:


> I was reading the paper this morning when I saw an article about a new dog breed. When I saw the name I laughed so haard I spit on the paper.
> 
> The new breed is a mix of a labrador and a poodle, it's called a labradoodle. I'm not making this up. I cracked up when I saw this. A tough dog like a lab, with the hair of a poodle, I didn't see the tail, but a poor lab with a poofy tail would be a sight to see. Can you imagine being a labradoodle going duck hunting after your owner's wife has died your hair pink, or given you one of those weird poodle haircuts?
> 
> What's next? A chihuahua and a beagle- a cheagle.


It could be worst.....

Are you back in da saddle Homer???

Heal soon!!!


----------



## Homer Simpson (May 21, 2004)

Thanks for the encouragement Warp2003, I've been doing about 100 miles a week for the last 5 weeks, have even got in some hammering sessions. Restart chemo in about two weeks, but I'm gonna ride throught it. I've got the miracle $23 anti-nausea/vomiting pill for chemo victims and the doc's do expect me to get sick while I'm on it, but it's gonna suck having to sit there for 4-5 hours having that stuff infused into me. I'll catch up on some reading I think.

I didn't know it was so popular to mix poodles with other dogs.

Pit bull and a poodle- pit poodle or a pit boodle?

This proves people will buy just about anything.

How is the mountain biking in Mexico? I don't think I 've ever read anything about it.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

poodles are supposed to be very intelligent, and non-allergenic. 

formica


----------



## Ryan G. (Aug 13, 2004)

Homer Simpson said:


> Thanks for the encouragement Warp2003, I've been doing about 100 miles a week for the last 5 weeks, have even got in some hammering sessions. Restart chemo in about two weeks, but I'm gonna ride throught it. I've got the miracle $23 anti-nausea/vomiting pill for chemo victims and the doc's do expect me to get sick while I'm on it, but it's gonna suck having to sit there for 4-5 hours having that stuff infused into me. I'll catch up on some reading I think.
> 
> I didn't know it was so popular to mix poodles with other dogs.
> 
> ...


IMO they are ugly mixes, just because I am really not a fan of poodles. People buy these breeds because they get the "best of both worlds". In the case of a Labradoodle, the intelligence of a labrador paired with the coat of a poodle. One of the main reasons people buy these mixes is that the hair on the dog doesnt really shed and is non-allergenic. But I do not think any dog is 100% non-allergenic.

Besides these hairless cuties


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Homer Simpson said:


> Thanks for the encouragement Warp2003
> 
> How is the mountain biking in Mexico? I don't think I 've ever read anything about it.


I'm glad to hear you're back in da saddle.... my respects and all encouragements to you! God bless you...

MTB in Mexico.... plain cool. The MTB market is not what it should be but it's getting better with time. We have some of a MTB scene and the country is crowded with places to ride from snowy mountains to salty beaches.

Check out some threads on the passion forum where we posted pics from our last ride. Make a search for "Chiluca" and "cahuama" on the Passion forum.

Ride On!!!


----------



## JM01 (Mar 29, 2005)

don't laugh...neighbour next door has one, calls it a "curly lab". looks like a Q-Tip. Even my kid's black lab won't go near it

my step-sister had a cross between a cocker spaniel and poodle...told me they are called "cockadoodles"...it was a mean dog, hated everything


----------



## @dam (Jan 28, 2004)

Yeah- what Formica said. People are doing it for practical reasons- not because it is cool or something. Also, full-size poodles are just regular old real dogs, but with a 'fro. They don't come pre-dolled-up or anything. I'd have a goldendoodle or labradoodle. I'd love to have a dog with the personality of a golden, but without the constant shedding.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Long live the boxers......


----------



## janderson (May 31, 2005)

*poodle mixes*

*While I don't even really understand why anyone needs his/her dog to have a pedigree (we prefer our two pound mutts over any prize winning purebreeds!), * there is a method to this particular madness. A poodle's hair differs from other dog breeds in so far as poodles don't shed (or only very little), making them about the only "safe" option for people with pet dander allergies or other respiratory problems - or simply those who do want a dog, but aren't willing to put up with copious amounts of dog hair on floor, furniture, etc. 
On the downside, since purebread poodles tend to be "persons" rather than pets (a.k.a. they can be stubborn and a bit high-strung), they're not exactly ideal family dogs, so someone had the great idea to create a dog with a lab's or golden's character and a Poodle's fur: Voila, the Labradoodle, Goldendoodle, ...

PS: While this sounds like great idea, the true non-shedding doodle is a result of breeding over several generations, not a simple mom/poodle dad/lab mix...


----------



## Dirty Hippie (Jun 9, 2005)

baycat said:


> ...People buy these breeds because they get the "best of both worlds". In the case of a Labradoodle, the intelligence of a labrador paired with the coat of a poodle.


LOL "best of both worlds?" Sure poodles don't shed, but their hair feels gross and picks up burrs and dirt like a swifer. As for the brains of a lab (having had a few), I'd look elsewhere if brains is the objective.


----------



## JM01 (Mar 29, 2005)

makes sense, neighbour had a bouvier before moving to the curly lab which she tells me doesn't shed

my experience with this dog and the cockadoodle was that it may be difficult to pick up the desired, good characteristics of both breeds. When you get a black lab, you pretty well know what you're getting and how it will act, with these new crosses, it appears that some of the bad traits move over as well. The cockadoodle was meaner that a pit bull, had to be kept outside whenever anyone came over, and barked a lot. The curly lab just sits there, very cold...almost like if there was some cat mixed in her genes. Maybe they're just too new and need a few more years of breeding to develop some predicatble traits


----------



## OkieInCT (Dec 20, 2003)

*strange breeds*

A friend of mine once had a dog that was a cross between a Pekingese and a Shih Tzu. They called it a pekinshiht.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Homer Simpson said:


> ...What's next? A chihuahua and a beagle- a cheagle.


Hmmm, maybe a Chihuahua and a Saint Bernard..... make it a Saint Chihuas


----------



## Big K (Feb 2, 2004)

*"Best of Show"*

One of my all-time favorite movies.. makes you laugh (hard) while getting some insight into the quirky world of show-dogs.


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

*"bait"*



baycat said:


> IMO they are ugly mixes, just because I am really not a fan of poodles. People buy these breeds because they get the "best of both worlds". In the case of a Labradoodle, the intelligence of a labrador paired with the coat of a poodle. One of the main reasons people buy these mixes is that the hair on the dog doesnt really shed and is non-allergenic. But I do not think any dog is 100% non-allergenic.
> 
> Besides these hairless cuties


Here kitty..kitty..kitty


----------



## Mighty Drop Off (Jun 24, 2004)

I'm with some of the other posters who think this isn't such a bad idea. A STANDARD (not toy) poodle is actually a full size dog, very smart, and makes a great pet. A labradoodle (the name is silly, for sure) ends up with the shape and thickness of a lab, but with a curly coat. If you've ever seen an american water dog, they look sort of like that. Now, what really is stupid is all the rampant boxer/pit bull/american staffordshire/rottweiler breeding going on right now. Those seem to be the current fashion accessory dogs for males and it's leading to a lot of sad stories, both for unwanted dogs and bite victims. Don't get me wrong though, these breeds can make wonderful, well-tempered pets for responsible, informed owners.


----------



## @dam (Jan 28, 2004)

> People buy these breeds because they get the "best of both worlds". In the case of a Labradoodle, the intelligence of a labrador paired with the coat of a poodle.


Almost. I think people want the low-shedding, low-allergenic coat, and possibly the intelligence, of the poodle with the great disposition and behaviour you get in a lab or golden.

Also, hybrid dogs and mutts tend to be much healthier than pure breds.

As some might remember, my golden died recently of lymphoma at only 7 years old, and he had many other nagging health problem throughout his life. He also shed like crazy. I could forget about wearing black, wearing anything fleece, or having any dark colored carpet or furniture when I had that dog! However, he was a beautiful dog and was also the most affectionate and good-natured dog I've ever seen.

If I could get a dog that would be healthier than any pure bred with the disposition and good looks of a Golden, with the low maintaince and cleanliness of a poodle it'd be about a perfect dog. I think goldendoodles look more like poodles than golden's though, and I haven't seen enough to get a feel for their personality.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Again.... Long live the boxers!!!!

Any dog smaller than a Boxer really drives me crazy... I love big dogs. I want one who takes care of me, not one that I should be caring for people not to step on it... but to each his own.


----------



## dsully575 (Feb 23, 2004)

A neighbor of mine when I was a kid had a mix breed--part Bull Mastiff, part Shihtzu....called it a Bull Shihtzu. Sorry, I couldn't resist  

Seriously though, my in-laws have Dachsund/Yorkie mixes and they are called "Dorkys". I kid you not.


----------



## wickerman1 (Dec 24, 2003)

*New Kona bike name??*



rzozaya1969 said:


> Hmmm, maybe a Chihuahua and a Saint Bernard..... make it a Saint Chihuas


Saint Berna-hua-hua deelux


----------



## Skookum (Jan 17, 2005)

it's amazing all breed were once wolves. Except for German Shepards or Rot Wiellers it's pretty hard to see it. 
Haha a pack of Pomeranians get's loose in the wild, terrorizes the forest!


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Hmmm, maybe a Chihuahua and a Saint Bernard..... make it a Saint Chihuas


Dude, you mate a Chihuahua and a St. Bernard and you'll either get a Chihuahua with a big hole in it or a very unsatisfied St. Bernard *****!


----------



## fred-da-trog (Oct 28, 2003)

I've seen the results of St. Bernard and Bassett cross. It had the full body, head, & feet size of the St. B. and the legs of the Bassett. I was laughing so hard, I forgot to ask the owner which parent was which sex.


----------



## bmateo (Jan 13, 2004)

JM01 said:


> my step-sister had a cross between a cocker spaniel and poodle...told me they are called "cockadoodles"...it was a mean dog, hated everything


I hope it's house trained, I'd hate to wake up by stepping on a "cockadoodle doo"?


----------



## @dam (Jan 28, 2004)

That is hilarious, Fred. Reminds me of a dog my brother in law used to have, which was a German Shepherd/Basset Hound mix. It look like a lowered German Shepherd- hilarious dog.


----------



## bmateo (Jan 13, 2004)

@dam said:


> That is hilarious, Fred. Reminds me of a dog my brother in law used to have, which was a German Shepherd/Basset Hound mix. It look like a lowered German Shepherd- hilarious dog.


I have what appears to be a sheppard/beagle mix. She is a great dog, but is 10+ years old and has bad hips, so she is overwieght. Looks like a keg of beer on short, skinny table legs....

I agree with whoever said that "mutts" make the best dogs. I have several of them, all rescued from the shelter, or someone's house where the dog wandered up but the person could not keep them.


----------



## bmateo (Jan 13, 2004)

I think this is appropriate in this thread:


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

*And pugs...*



Warp2003 said:


> Again.... Long live the boxers!!!!
> 
> Any dog smaller than a Boxer really drives me crazy... I love big dogs. I want one who takes care of me, not one that I should be caring for people not to step on it... but to each his own.


theyre pretty cool lookin..


----------



## DBomb (May 19, 2004)

*My dog is a peculiar looking mix too.*



fred-da-trog said:


> I've seen the results of St. Bernard and Bassett cross. It had the full body, head, & feet size of the St. B. and the legs of the Bassett. I was laughing so hard, I forgot to ask the owner which parent was which sex.


My dog Flash is a Golden Retriever/Basset Hound mix. He's got the color, head shape and length of a Golden, but the ears and the legs of a Basset. Most people look at him and remark that he's a Golden that got cut at the knees! If you look for the Post your Pets thread you'll see him there. We know knothing about his parents, he was a rescue dog.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

jrm said:


> theyre pretty cool lookin..


And a nice family animal... the only ones that don't get nervous with small kids... children can pull their cheeks, ears, mount on them an such and the dog will be more than happy. Only problem is that this is a strong agile dog and usually likes to play tough. I used to kick my boxer while playing (obviously not a real kick! but just as a game) and the dog would not piss off.

Days ago, a boxer pup (like 5 months old) was out his house and there was this little criole maltese... the boxer was barking at the maltese and running around him in an obvious "hunt-game" attitude... the maltese was so freaked-up and scared that it was obviously pissed barking like crazy and practically attacking the boxer. This made the boxer to want to play even more with the small dog.... it was hilarious watching the histerical maltese while the boxer was playing with it. At one point the maltese tried to bite the boxer.... the boxer just went away bored, obviously being a pup (big pup, but pup anyway) didn't realized he could eat the maltese easily.... it was funny.

I don't like small dogs.


----------



## mr plow (Mar 22, 2005)

Homer Simpson said:


> I was reading the paper this morning when I saw an article about a new dog breed.


I was under the impression that they have been around for quite some time!

I think the wolf hybrids are more worthy of debate. However they are highly restricted in terms of where they are actually legal.
Of more relevance is the German Shepherd breed, they should be looked at more closely. Inbreeding has led to some very bad genetic defects, just about every one i see has dodgy hips among other problems. Always makes me feel sad for what are very likeable dogs, i hate to see them suffer.


----------



## JohnnyTooBad (Mar 24, 2004)

I saw something about this, maybe 6 months ago, on tv. The lab and golden mixes were not too bad looking. And let me tell you, if you've got little kids at home crawling around with dog fur all over the place, you'd understand why this is such a benefit to a lot of people. My wife likes to complain about the dog fur all the time (our dog is a lab husky mix). We bought leather furniture for this reason alone

Also, with poodles and dogs that don't shed, you have to cut their fur once in a while or else it gets really long, like human hair.


----------



## Homer Simpson (May 21, 2004)

Mr Plow, I'm in Arkansas, so the breed could have been around for years before we would hear about it, I'm not kidding. We're so far behind the times in Arkansas, we get sunlight 3 weeks arfter everybody else has seen it. We still have people with mullets here.  

I love Arkansas, we have some of the best trails in the nation, maybe world. But we are almost last in every category you don't want to be last in and first in every category you don't want to be first in.  

My next door neighbor has two dogs, a large male and a small female. Its very funny to watch the large male try to hump the much much smaller female, he almost can't get that low to the ground. But he keeps trying even without success. Kinda like watching the action in a club, D'oh.


----------



## mr plow (Mar 22, 2005)

JohnnyTooBad said:


> ..with dog fur all over the place, you'd understand why this is such a benefit to a lot of people..


Me and my g/f are getting a Shiba-Inu for the same reason. They don't shed an awful lot nor do they get the typical doggy smell either. 
My family has always had Finnsih Spitz's and they shed soooo much it isn't funny! Well actually it is, it was always amusing to go somewhere and be reminded of your little friend by the hairs on your clothes!!  
Can't say that i loved them any less for their fur shedding traits!


----------



## primussucks (Apr 19, 2005)

Mr Plow i dunno if my shiba is not typical or what but he certainly sheds quite a bit, alot less than my moms border collie but still he sheds. as for the smell he actually doesnt smell too much unless hes been out in the rain or i havent given him a bath in a few weeks. Ive been around a bajillion types of dogs my whole life, and this little shiba is the wierdest animal ive ever seen.

anyways back on topic, my grandmother has a shitz-a-poo, that little dog is the most loyal thing iver ever seen. wieghs all ove 6 lbs or so, has the engery of a nigerian marathon runner, and looks extremly ugly. and she payed a fortune for that thing, something like 700 bucks i wanna say.


----------



## GuruAtma (May 17, 2004)

Labridoodles are being used more and more as guide dogs for the blind and as assistance dogs. There must be somthing good to their mix...


----------



## rpet (Jan 27, 2004)

when was dog breeding ever not rather horrible?

Aesthetic strangeness aside, how about all the sad congenital health problems?

-r


----------



## fsrxc (Jan 31, 2004)

@dam said:


> Yeah- what Formica said. People are doing it for practical reasons- not because it is cool or something. Also, full-size poodles are just regular old real dogs, but with a 'fro. They don't come pre-dolled-up or anything. I'd have a goldendoodle or labradoodle. I'd love to have a dog with the personality of a golden, but without the constant shedding.


Right, most people buy a certain dog for practical reasons, not because it's cool or something (people didn't just get Jack Russels cause they have one on Fraser?).
Kinda like most folks that buy SUVs for practical reasons?


----------



## Zomby Woof (MCM700) (May 23, 2004)

*I agree, what a weird combination....*

I would take a Labrador over a poodle any day. If dogs could make fun over other dogs they would be making fun of a Labradoodle. What it comes down to is that its really a mutt. Nothing wrong with a mutt. They are great dogs and are usually quite healthy. I grew up with a mutt. So, being that it is a mixed breed dog it won't have any inbreeding problems that pedigrees can have.


----------

